# Flower Horn



## Guest (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I have 2 Flower horns that looks so nice and i wonder why they cant produce a baby? Because i dont know how to defined a Girl Or Boy for my pet.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

flower horns are hybrid S. american cichlids. They should breed like other large S. american cichlids which means they need to be a few years old, and a compatible pair, they will start hanging out together and cleaning a place to lay eggs. The are hard to sex when small. They can get very aggressive when breeding, chasing (or killing if the tank is too small) other fish and even each other. They can hatch a huge number (thousands) of tiny fry. Because they are hybrids, there is no guarantee that any of them will look like either parent or even be nice enough to sell. Determining which fry will grow into fish that people will pay good money at any given time is what separates the professional "breeder" from someone who wastes money feeding fish that no one will take for free. Be watchful with fish, some breeder are selecting for aggression as well as appearance. If one fish is not allowed to eat or is bleeding or losing significant chunks of tank, separate them.

Some FH are very nice fish. But, in my personal opinion, none are nicer than similar species that breed true and can be had for a lot less money.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

*&%$, I keep falling for spam/trolls


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry. Some still sneak past me.


----------

